

Introducing Realm – a mobile-first database - astigsen
http://realm.io/news/introducing-realm/

======
itsdrewmiller
It's a little weird to leave leveldb out of the discussion here:

[http://kellabyte.com/2013/06/06/leveldb-was-designed-for-
mob...](http://kellabyte.com/2013/06/06/leveldb-was-designed-for-mobile-
devices/)

~~~
astigsen
Leveldb is an awesome key-value store, but it is not really a database. So if
you need anything like relationships, queries, transactions, secondary indexed
or any of the other features that defines a database, you are pretty much left
out in the cold.

~~~
itsdrewmiller
Totally, don't get me wrong - I think this is very exciting, and love me some
relations. It's just that given all the other data stores mentioned on the
page, leveldb is conspicuous in its absence.

~~~
timanglade
Haha, I hear you. I also personally thought LevelDB would be a strong
contender on mobile, but I was surprised by how few developers use it. Maybe
the lack of queries, counts, etc. is turning developers away, the same way few
mobile devs end up relying on direct file storage even though it’s much easier
& faster for simple apps. As far as the chart is concerned, it was just
getting awfully crowded, so we had to draw the line somewhere; staying focused
only on strict-sense databases as opposed to KV stores seemed as good a place
as any to stop listing technologies.

------
mamcx
This look interesting (also, swift examples!) but I think the biggest problem
is how sync the data across devices/users. If this have a good solution for
this, I could jump ship from sqlite.

~~~
timanglade
Hi, Tim from Realm here. Absolutely agree with the sentiment :) We have a nice
MVCC model underneath and have already built some functionality to ship deltas
around so we’ll be working to add sync functionality soon.

------
thebyrd
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=database](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=database)

